# Wes Craven...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

...has passed at the age of 76. I don't have to go into his amazing career; all of us here know what he contributed to horror films and how many people he influenced. RIP, Wes, and thank you for the nightmares.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

R.I.P.
"All night long I sing this song,
I ain't gonna dream no more"


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

RIP to another master of horror!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace Mr. Craven. Even when you're gone, you'll still haunt our dreams.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

He's behind with some of my favorite horror films like the Scream Series.. RIP Wes Craven.


----------

